
A Man Was Dragged Off a United Plane After the Airline Overbooked the Flight - siva7891
https://www.buzzfeed.com/aliciamelvillesmith/a-man-was-dragged-off-united-plane-after-the-airline?utm_term=.tcxBDOgpy#.twXwbEXG6
======
CarolineW
> _When asked why the airline had the man forcibly removed, and whether that
> was standard procedure in cases of overbooked flights, United refused to
> comment._

> _Instead they told BuzzFeed News all further questions should be referred to
> Chicago Police._

> _BuzzFeed News contacted Chicago Police and were told to contact the Chicago
> Department of Aviation._

> _When BuzzFeed News contacted the Chicago Department of Aviation they were
> transferred to a TSA message bank._

> *A TSA spokesperson later told BuzzFeed News they were not involved and to
> contact Chicago Police.

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14079837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14079837)

------
benchaney
No one should ever fly United. This isn't the first time they have been on the
wrong end of a big story.

